# Mk677



## so1970 (Dec 26, 2016)

2 weeks in and man am I hungry...also quit dipping the Copenhagen.so that might have something to do with it. Sleep is fabulous so far.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2016)

Nice! MK-677


----------



## Montego (Dec 26, 2016)

MK is one of the few "RC"  chemicals/peptides I've used that had pronounced effects. 

The sleep improvement is almost immediate and hunger kicks in quick as well. B


----------



## so1970 (Jan 5, 2017)

Up 4 lbs. Slow and steady wins the race. Looking to get up to 215/ 220 right now at 202. Strength up slightly , sleeping great no weird dreams yet


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2017)

here is our product with MK-677 Somatozine


----------



## so1970 (Jan 6, 2017)

I'll have to try this later I've got4 bottles of mk677 from iron mag research.will the somatozine be as effective or better


----------



## orange24 (Jan 8, 2017)

How effective/safe is mk677


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2017)

orange24 said:


> How effective/safe is mk677



Very and very.


----------

